# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Common flies for milk frog?

## guilletto

Hi! Im left without crickets and i see a lot of flies in my house. I wonder if i could use them to feed my milk frog! Thnks!!

----------


## Jeff

You want to be cautious using common houseflies - sacrophagids and caliphorids are abundant families that commonly reside on and around feces and decaying flesh and carrion. If this is the case, they can potentially vector numerous pathogens and parasites.

How long will you be without crickets and do you have any way to obtain another type of feeder (order online, pet store, reptile show, etc)?

----------

